# JRiver Media Center and JRemote iOS app



## Randie

I have recently downloaded JRiver MC on my PC and purchased the JRemote app for my iPhone 4S and ipad but for some reason I can't get the app JRemote to find the JRiver mc. I get this error message:"Access key was verified but the computer connection failed. Make sure your computer is running and connected to a network."
The connection to the JRemote gives to options for connecting. A connect with access key or connect with IP address. I am not very computer literate and have been trying to figure out if this means the IP address of the network router or something else.
Can anyone help. Frustration rules.:help:


----------



## prerich

Randie said:


> I have recently downloaded JRiver MC on my PC and purchased the JRemote app for my iPhone 4S and ipad but for some reason I can't get the app JRemote to find the JRiver mc. I get this error message:"Access key was verified but the computer connection failed. Make sure your computer is running and connected to a network."
> The connection to the JRemote gives to options for connecting. A connect with access key or connect with IP address. I am not very computer literate and have been trying to figure out if this means the IP address of the network router or something else.
> Can anyone help. Frustration rules.:help:


You have to place the generated code into JRemote. Here's the link to the Jriver Help Wiki on that subject. 

http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Network_Access


----------



## Wardsweb

I really enjoy their simple browser control. http://jriver.com/webgizmo.html


----------



## Randie

I did the imput of the access code but it didn't work. I also tried the GizmoWeb remote and it found the media center and load my library but wouldn't play anything. I'll go the the help on JRiver and see if I can find something like a setting or something that isn't correct. Thanks for both of your replies.


----------



## ALMFamily

Would love to hear what you find out - I had the same issue when I tried setting it up, but I just have not had any time to figure it out.


----------



## Randie

I'll post what I find out and the web address.


----------



## ALMFamily

Randie said:


> I'll post what I find out and the web address.


Did you ever get a resolution to this?


----------



## Randie

No, I gave up for now as my attention has been directed to a new piece of equipment. I purchased a Parasound dac that is just incredible and forgot about my original issue. I will have to re-approach the JRemote issue. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## ALMFamily

Randie said:


> No, I gave up for now as my attention has been directed to a new piece of equipment. I purchased a Parasound dac that is just incredible and forgot about my original issue. I will have to re-approach the JRemote issue. Thanks for reminding me.


No worries - I am right there with you. In an attempt to get everything else done, this one kind of hit the back burner... 

If I get a chance to get at it before you do, I will make sure to post up what I found as well.


----------



## Randie

Sounds like a deal.


----------



## uncola

I think it might be the windows firewall blocking it. Found this post on jriver's forum 

Okay, king of the noobs here. So I installed the JRemote app to iphone 4s, entered the access key. I get an error: "Access key was verified, but computer connection failed. Make sure your computer is running and connected to a network." I am trying to connect to my laptop which is wirelessly connected to my Netgear WNDR3700 router.

Any help? Huh Huh

Thank You very much.

SOLVED! ok, I knew I was a noob but this is embarrassing. It may help others though so I will put away my shame and share......In Windows 7 firewall, when you open the "Turn Windows Firewall on or Off" window I was overlooking this setting: "Block all connections, Including those in the list of allowed connections list".

It is now working.

Thank You Sven and JimH!


----------



## Randie

Thanks for the info. I'll check and see if that is the same on windows 8 when I've got a few minutes and report back.


----------



## Savjac

Interesting, I was lucky enough to be able to make it work early on and when it works, it is very very well thought out.


----------



## ALMFamily

Randie said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll check and see if that is the same on windows 8 when I've got a few minutes and report back.


Not sure if you got this figured out yet, but I was able to spend a bit of time on it and I finally got it working - matter of fact I am listening to it now on my iPad.

So, here is what I did:

1. I figured out what my external ip was - there is a service that will do this called whatsmyip.org.

2. I went into my router and figured out what internal address was in use by my computer where jriver was running.

3. I went into the advanced functions of my router and set up port forwarding for port 52199 on the internal ip I found in step 2.

4. Instead of going through the webgizmo page where you enter the access code, I entered my external ip in a browser followed by a ":52199". That took me to the library page you see on their site which allows you to select Webgizmo.

Pretty sure that was all there was to it...


----------



## ALMFamily

And, I just tried using the internal ip from the browser followed by the same :52199 and it worked there as well. When I used the external ip, there was a pause between the first and second track as it converted from FLAC to mp3 and buffered.

That same pause is there using the internal ip as well. It takes a fair bit between tracks. There may be something to having to tap the screen (iPad) to get it to go to the next track. Still playing with it...


----------



## Randie

I'll try your suggestions and see what happens. I'll post the results. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ALMFamily

Continued to play with it - got it working inside of iRule now as well so that I can use my iPad for total control. What fun!


----------



## Randie

I'm jealous. I have tried to do what you said in your instructions and I must be computer illiterate because I can't make it work. I must not be imputing the right info. I think I'll contact my router company and ask for help. Very frustrating. I seem to be waisting an inordinate amount of time on this and everyone makes it sound so simple.


----------



## RTS100x5

Quite often a very simple mistake is being overlooked... dont give up .... if we could remote assist iphones the way we do with PC's ......

Once we get this cleared up, I can show you guys how to run Ozone5 VST plugin to get some awesome sound tweaks


----------



## RTS100x5

Randie said:


> I'm jealous. I have tried to do what you said in your instructions and I must be computer illiterate because I can't make it work. I must not be imputing the right info. I think I'll contact my router company and ask for help. Very frustrating. I seem to be waisting an inordinate amount of time on this and everyone makes it sound so simple.


What is your WiFi router model ?


----------



## Randie

My router is a Linksys EA3500.


----------



## RTS100x5

Do you know if TCP port 51299 is open for JRemote?


----------



## Randie

I finally got it connected. I stumbled on to the info under media network in JRiver. I made some changes in the home network on my lap top first then, not sure if what I did in the home network had some bearing or not. It must have because I had been in Media Network numerous times. Then the info for the router ip showed up under overview with the ports listed so I put the ip and port info into JRemote and suddenly the activity log started filling in. Happy days. Now I can play and listen rather than pull my hair out. Good thing I don't have much left.


----------



## ALMFamily

Woohoo! Good news!

I have an android phone and downloaded the Gizmo app - works really well and now I can access my music from anywhere. If you have the ability, give it a shot - well worth it!


----------



## Randie

No android but I have an iphone and it works on there. Glad you're having so much fun.


----------

